# What do you want to be?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm top side of 50, and I refuse to grow up

SO THERE


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Um, well...I really don't know. I'm going to college for Production and breeding and then Animal health technologist so I'll need to do some research as to what that can get me LOL


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I wanna be a kid again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

As a child I always wanted to be an equine veterinarian, now I would love to be an Equine Podiatrist. But, now that I am having to make the decision, I'm working on getting into nursing school.  It also interests me, just not as much. But, the hours are good, pay is good, and there will always be a job available wherever I decide to move. I will easily be able to support my horsies and have time to enjoy the things I want to do.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I want to get my degree in Marine Biology (i love sea life), but i want to compete for as long as i possibly can. After my competition life is over i want to get my certificate to be a certified trainer and open my own barn with my (hopefully) horse minded husband. (it will have aquariums in it lol) Train jumpers who hope to be something in this world just like me and watch them grow into the champions every passion filled rider should be. 

Currently though, im just a 17yo girl with heart and a dream and a love of jumping and the horses in it.


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

I want to be an olympic jumper when I grow up...In reality I'm an MRI tech...BUT I'm still hopeful


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I want to just not have to worry about living paycheck to paycheck. I have up on "what I wanted to be" a long time ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to own my own boarding stable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I want to be something that has enough financial flexibility to allow me to have horses for the rest of my life. 

I have a couple options so far, but whatever I "become", I never want to lose my inner child. (Not that I think that'll be a problem really...)


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

I want to groom professionally for a show barn. Well, really I'd love to be a 'professional working student'. Meaning; I want to be paid to groom, do barn work, teach beginner lessons, and exercise horses. Preferably I would make enough money doing this to have my own horse.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Whoop, hang on to that last thought! I changed my mind, I actually want to be a park ranger at Mount Rainier National Park... as a guide for those doing summit climbs! That would be fabulous!


----------



## GodGirl11 (Jan 10, 2013)

Phly said:


> I wanna be a kid again
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If I could like that a thousand times I would!!!


----------



## GodGirl11 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nevreme said:


> I want to groom professionally for a show barn. Well, really I'd love to be a 'professional working student'. Meaning; I want to be paid to groom, do barn work, teach beginner lessons, and exercise horses. Preferably I would make enough money doing this to have my own horse.


 I would do that, too!!!!! I might get a job as a groom at a nice stable soon


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to build my own boarding barn and run it. Or be an equine nutritionist.

I definitely don't want to be what I actually am, but it pays for my horse and nothing that I actually want to do seems like it would :sigh:

I'd vote for being a kid again, but I didn't get to ride when I was a kid, so maybe that's not an improvement.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I want to get a few years in college with horses, but eventually board and train horses.

and MAYBE do clinics.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I had this fancy idea in my mind to become an equine veterinarian, but after seeing the schooling and physical work involved, I'm just not sure that my mind or body could hold up to it since I have a lot of health problems. So instead, I'm looking into becoming an Occupational Therapist, specializing in disabled individuals but also working with stroke victims, elderly, etc. The pay is good, there will always be a demand for it, I love people and helping them accomplish goals, and I would hopefully be able to support myself and dabble in the horse world still, as well ^_^


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am currently working towards getting my Equine Canada Competitive Coaching Certification. I have always loved coaching and sharing my riding style with others. I can't wait until my hours are completed!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I wanna be a fireman. I've got 15 years on a paid fire drpt and 4 years volunteer before that. Maybe someday ill be a real fireman and not just a firefighter. :lol: there are alot of firefighters out there but not to many firemen left.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

GamingGrrl said:


> I want to own my own boarding stable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's OK, if you go and see your Doc he can probably get you some treatment to help you get over that thought.

In this case prevention would save having to help you recover from the effects later in life.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmm well I like where I'm at right now.......however I did just want to marry a millionaire so I could have a nanny, housekeeper and a chauffeur (oh hang on, I'm all of hose things now!!:twisted That way I could just go to the gym, ride my horses in my huge arena and hire someone to scoop poop while I was at the spa.........sigh:wink:


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

Once I complete a bachelor's of agricultural science I want to work as a farm consultant or agricultural technician for a short while and complete a master's degree to work my way up to agricultural scientist. My ultimate goal would be to work as a livestock geneticist, preferably in cattle. I want to find ways to improve cattle naturally through genetics and eliminate the use of growth hormones, either that or study the effects different feeds have on altering the DNA of cattle.
The latter came about after reading a very interesting article on our diets changing our DNA and consequently increasing the occurrence of genetic mutations found in our offspring. How exciting is that?!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm, I could be a groom at a fancy stable... Or the groom that travels with the show horses. I love traveling! Or I could get lot of money and have my own fancy stable and raise a rare breed of horse. Or I could get a small farm and have milk cows, goats, beef cows, chickens, and of course, horses. 
I will make myself happy where ever I am. That, is what I will do. Life is too short to be unhappy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd like to hit the powerball and buy lots of ridiculously expensive horses and everything else that goes with them. 

Seriously though, I am pretty happy with my life as is. Happily married, great kiddo, farm & horses. I get to do what I love for a job and I can look out any window in my house and watch them grazing in the pastures. Life is good.


----------

